# what frog is this?



## chrisso81 (Oct 29, 2007)

Found this old pic on the computer and thought I'd share. He was a beautiful little tree frog I found in the garden on top of a 12 odd story hotel in Caloundra, QLD. Any ideas as to what frog he is?


----------



## method (Oct 29, 2007)

a small frog


----------



## Viridae (Oct 29, 2007)

method said:


> a small frog



Lol.

My thought when I clicked on the pic was "A pretty one"


----------



## cris (Oct 29, 2007)

Looks like a Bleating treefrog (Litoria dentata)


----------



## mattmc (Oct 29, 2007)

Lit verreaxi or Lit dentata or Lit rubella


----------



## cris (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeah i think its a naked tree frog L.rubella again now(just edited it out of my first post for some reason).


----------



## froggotten (Jan 7, 2008)

Its not a Litoria dentata. My sweet little bleating tree frog has way different markings.


----------



## meshe1969 (Jan 7, 2008)

http://frogs.org.au/frogs/species/Litoria/rubella/


----------



## tnarg (Feb 27, 2008)

Yep rubella


----------



## mcmuffin125 (Mar 6, 2008)

well i think its a little sand frog


----------



## imalizard (Mar 10, 2008)

I think its a Litoria revelata Whirring Tree Frog


----------



## hornet (Mar 10, 2008)

Litoria rubella, desert tree frog, see them in their hundreds out western qld, always hang around water tanks, under driping taps, in toilets, wells, pots etc anywhere there is water. Normally see 3-4 of these per flush at our friends property lol


----------



## JasonL (Mar 10, 2008)

It's a rubella.


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (Apr 11, 2008)

iv got alot of those around my house, i did sum research when i first found one, but i cant remember or find them on the net again but i think whirring tree frog rings a bell
maybe naked tree frog?


----------



## deadflesh (Apr 11, 2008)

Rubella. They range from the one into your photo into a nice deep brown/bronze.


----------



## arafurae (Apr 11, 2008)

naked tree frog... i used to call em choc chip frogs before i new what they were 
heheheeh


cheers fura


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (Apr 11, 2008)

deadflesh is right, just checked it
definatley Rubella


----------

